# BRANDIS PURSE BAG



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Here is the pattern or instructions I should say on how this purse was put together. Tried hard to write it out, but just seemed to work better in my mind with my silly drawings. If you need help, please let me know and I will do my best to help.

This is 3 pages


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great instructions.... A visual is so much easier to understand, at least for me... This is a nice shape for a hobo bag and could be done with just about any size qure, knit or crochet...... I'l be saving this for sure. Thanks.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Yes, any squares (knit or crochet) would work, pending on the size bag you would like. Thank you for the kind comment from one visual to another


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so very much Doris...
I LOVED your silly drawings hehe...
You are so kind and generous to share this with all of us.
What an awesome Auntie Brandie has!

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



wannabegranny said:


> Here is the pattern or instructions I should say on how this purse was put together. Tried hard to write it out, but just seemed to work better in my mind with my silly drawings. If you need help, please let me know and I will do my best to help.
> 
> This is 3 pages


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you. That is great. I have saved it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am saving it too. Thanks for the picture and the instructions.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much. Just downloaded it


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice pattern!! I love the idea of connecting squares! Seems like a good project for a novice crochet student like me to get my feet wet! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

Thank you so much! I loved the purse the first time I saw it. I'm so glad to have the pattern. Can't wait to start making it!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for pattern I really like this purse.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Wannabegranny! This pattern with your drawings has me so eager to get started. You've made everything very clear and easy for us to do. The bag has endless uses and the fantasy of different color combos is dancing in my head. Thank you for such a generous gift to all of us. Morningstar...crocheting by the beautiful Atlantic here at the NJ Shore.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Love it. I've bookmarked it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you my GD just saw this purse and she wants it now i have directions so thank you again for making it so easy to do!


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

I forget that knitted squares can work in many crochet patterns-great idea, I like the knitted mitered squares. I haven't yet learned how to read crochet patterns. Thanks for the pattern, Doris, your drawing is VeRy helpful.


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! It's a beautiful bag!

I am just fascinated with knitting and crocheting bags and purses. :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have also saved it. I love bags of all sorts and this one I will definately do. Edith M


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

my granddaughter is such a little lady and love purses. This will be a perfect project to help teach her the art of crochet. I don't get to see her often and these small squares are just right. Definitely saving this pattern thanks.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the pattern, i'll making this one for my 3 adult nieces!!


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

i seemed too have trouble downloaden you girls pattern can anyone tell me why. am i doing something wrong


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

bevbill-1948 said:


> i seemed too have trouble downloaden you girls pattern can anyone tell me why. am i doing something wrong


 i had trouble too, i tried at least 4-6 times for each download


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

thank you so much for the pattern..this will be my new summer project..if I can do it, I may nake a couple for Christmas gifts..


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Wonderful instructions! Love the bag, and had saved a copy of the thumbnail, hoping to figure it out for later. Now I can start my granddaughter and her BFF on crocheting their own purses. Nothing like teaching a couple lively 10yo girls who are so into fashion! Thanks for sharing this perfect project for them.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern,it is cute


----------



## anntics (Jun 4, 2011)

Love your bag it's very similar to this one I made about a year ago. I make them up as I go along and unlike you I am rubbish at getting the patterns down on paper so no two ever turn out the same! ;-)


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

iam still trying too download brandis purse bag


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Granny, you are so super to take the time to write/draw this out for us! I LOVE this bag, and will be absolutely be making it, and with ease thanks to your beautiful art.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Antics, this is a treat to my eyes...using some of my favorite combos of blues and violets. As others have commented, please draw out the pattern with some instructions and hints. Thank you! Morningstar


----------



## anntics (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Morningstar, sorry for not replying sooner, I have been away for a few days. Thankyou for your kind comment, blue is my favourite colour too, especially Royal blue and Navy. I will try and get something written down after the weekend.



morningstar said:


> Antics, this is a treat to my eyes...using some of my favorite combos of blues and violets. As others have commented, please draw out the pattern with some instructions and hints. Thank you! Morningstar


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Anntics, Thanks for the reply. Looking forward to your pattern work and so happy to hear that you'll be posting it here. Morningstar


----------



## anntics (Jun 4, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Hi Anntics, Thanks for the reply. Looking forward to your pattern work and so happy to hear that you'll be posting it here. Morningstar


Well, here goes! This is a series of firsts for me, so I hope it works out okay. First time trying to get my idea from a 'make-it-up-as-I-go' project to written down instructions. First time converting a word document to PDF. First time uploading a PDF to KP.

The instructions use UK crochet terms. I have assumed that the user can already make a granny square, if not, there are plenty of 'how-to's' online, just google for help.

I hope that the instructions make sense, if there are any problems or suggestions for improvement please let me know.


----------



## anntics (Jun 4, 2011)

This is a very similar blanket and bag I made for my grandaughter for her doll's pram. It is similar to the other but uses mitred squares that you crochet onto each other as you go, so no joining. It also shows the square bottomed bag quite well. 

I started with 6 mitred squares for the bottom edge and then added 5 squares into the spaces on the next row then 6 then 5 etc until the blanket was complete. To join the next row is worked into the sides of the squares of the previous row, then complete the square exactly as for the 'loose' squares. 

I was using up blue scraps from another project so I planned the colour changes in advance, but had to make some compromises when I didn't have quite enough wool to complete a full row of squares. The final row of dark blue squares was added down each side at the end to match the top and bottom and a shell edging crocheted around the whole blanket to finish it off.

The bag is made using the same mitred square method. Start with three squares for the bottom fold. Join two squares with a mitred square as for blanket, then join third square to the strip with a mitred square. Now join the two sides of the third square with a mitred square, continue to last space and join two sides of first square with a mitred square. You should now have the the bottom of the bag with two full squares front and back and a folded square at each side. Now continue working in rounds until the bag id the length required. It can be made wider by adding more squares to the bottom fold row. It is quite difficult to explain, but with the photo and the foundation squares in front of you, it (hopefully)becomes clear!

The size of the squares and the weight of the wool is a personal choice. This is made with double knitting and 4 ply worked together and is quite dense as it had to withstand the rigours of play.

Making a blanket like this is also useful as you can keep adding to it as long as you don't do an edging.

I had one in shades of green that started out as a pram blanket for my daughter in 1983, I took the edging off and extended it for the cot, then added to it again for her single bed. When she went to uni it went with her. Then when she got married she asked me to make it into a king-size for their bed. She still has it and it has withstood lots of abuse. Not bad for a blanket started from scraps because the miners had been on strike for months and we were penniless!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi ANNTICS! These pages are 'firsts' for you? You are amazing! I downloaded and printed your work and am sitting here looking at two pages of clearly written and beautifully illustrated instructions. I will share this with our RIP-IT-OUT CLUB...two from England, three from Italy, three from Germany, two from Ireland, the rest from the USA. Here's a big hug across the Atlantic to you from New Jersey, USA to South Yorkshire! Morningstar


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Here I am again. Thank you for the picture. Tell us about the miners and the situation there in the section for discussions, please. My grandfather, during the Great Depression here, worked for years in the coal mines of PA. It was seldom feast and often famine. Your lovely blaket is a perfect example of making a lovely item from scraps. Thank you! Morningstar


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you. Downloaded and saved for future project.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

I LOVE THESE !! Mitred squares, will have to check them out could add to more fun for me 



anntics said:


> This is a very similar blanket and bag I made for my grandaughter for her doll's pram. It is similar to the other but uses mitred squares that you crochet onto each other as you go, so no joining. It also shows the square bottomed bag quite well.
> 
> I started with 6 mitred squares for the bottom edge and then added 5 squares into the spaces on the next row then 6 then 5 etc until the blanket was complete. To join the next row is worked into the sides of the squares of the previous row, then complete the square exactly as for the 'loose' squares.
> 
> ...


----------

